

POST Data Viewer - http://learn.db-dev.info/tools/postviewer - dougbarrett

Hey guys! I've been created a website that will eventually have a library of information, and some useful tools for web developers.<p>I just put up my second tool, which I figure might be of use to some of you, it's a way to view POST data for doing tests with forms.  It doesn't collect or store your data, it only processes it for viewing and then forgets it was ever there.<p>You can access it from:
http://learn.db-dev.info/tools/postviewer<p>If you want to see more features on this, or think there is anything I should change then just let me know!  If you want to see any other little tools that you can add to your toolkit, then again, just let me know and I'll see what I can come up with!
======
smoove
F12

~~~
dougbarrett
I don't think I get this reference...

~~~
kirchhoff
F12 brings up the developer console in some browsers, which lets you view post
data.

